# new to the sxs club, just got a t-rex!!



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well just picked up a 09 t-rex last night it's lifted and on 30's, and snorkeled, hope it's a good add to the '12 750 and '09 801 brutes we already have, lol. I can see a 840 or bigger engine kit going in it for a winter project!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------

